# Vintage Art



## KingsX (Jul 13, 2018)

.

I like vintage art.

Yesterday I bought a nice framed print of this at an estate sale for $5.












I had never seen this print before, so I looked it up on line.

It is by Victorian artist, Charles Burton Barber.

http://fiveminutehistory.com/victor...s-the-special-bond-between-children-and-pets/


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2018)

The Victorian period is very interesting. 
It was sentimental but also a time of impressive social reforms, especially regarding the welfare of children.
I think this painting expresses that sentimentality and a concern for the feelings of a little child.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 13, 2018)

yep picture fetched over half a million US dollars at christies 11 years ago!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

You might like the works of John Singer Sargent.


----------

